# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  RIP Pedals, the Walking Bear

## Ax01

over the last few days, the news, net and social media has been mourning Pedals, the walking bear of New Jersey. Pedals had adapted to his injured forelegs and forepaws and learned to walk upright. he was sometimes seen strolling around suburban New Jersey. there were previous efforts to petition and raise funds for his capture, so that he may be placed in an animal sanctuary. Pedals became a local cultural figure. it is believed that Pedals was hunted and harvested last week as a bear killed matching his description and deformed forelegs/paws surfaced.

read about it all over the net or in a story here - https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...nters-kill-him (included are a few cool vids of Pedals walking about in the link)

RIP Pedals.

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Poor Pedals. May he rest in piece.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

How truly sad. RIP Pedals.

----------

